# Vedda's Slingshot



## e~shot

We call them *Vedda *(forest people) recently one member here told they use slingshots and gave me a link, so started to find more about it

You can watch vedda's slingshot here 



 (after 17min)

this is new improved version of it found on web

























here is new version video,


----------



## mckee

very interesting!!!


----------



## YonakaYamako

Awesome! The bamboo recurve is interesting. Anymore images of that one from the backside?


----------



## e~shot

Thanks for the link Merk (nwmanitou)


----------



## erlkonig

I seen this in Bladeforum -Wilderness Survival section, Chinese also have this bow - named Dan (ammo ) Kung (bow)


----------



## Cave-dweller

Very interesting. I'd say it won't be long before Joerg is shooting car batteries at old televisions with one of these! How does the projectile not hit the bow?


----------



## newconvert

thats my question too, how does the rock not hit the bow........................ but it works! thanks Irfan


----------



## lobow

Irfan What part of the Island do the Vadda live in. lobow


----------

